# New clinic - GCRM - Glasgow



## SLG (Apr 17, 2006)

Has anyone had any dealings with the new clinic in Glasgow - Glasgow Centre for Repro Medicine. Dh and I are thinking of going there. It only opened in October so no stats as yet. Just wondered if anyone had been and what they thought of it


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi slg,

have just replied to you on the other thread, i wasnt aware that there was another clinic in glasgow, where is it?  hope someone can help you.

xdebsx


----------



## SLG (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi again Debs just replied on other thread too! Its opposite the Royal I think (or maybe Victoria??). They say they will start recruiting their own donors and that they will set up a satellite clinic in Edinburgh for scans etc but don't have either of those things as yet. Tobe honest think we will go to Nuffield as they already now have there own donor bank and could offer us tmt in March/ April which would be perfect as we would have used up all our straws on DI by then. 

Speak to you soon xxx


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Hiya,
      The new hospital's opposite the Southern General girls.Can you not get donor sperm at the Royal or have they got a shortage of donors too?

                                            Janet  xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi janet,

as far as i know the royal have suspended all donor treatment because of the lack of donors.

xdebsx


----------



## SLG (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Janet and Debs

Yeah I thought that about Glasgow but even if they did because I am outwith catchment area and its nhs I wouldn't be eligible. 

I've made an appt for Nuffield for the 18th Dec for Dr Yates - Debs does his name ring any bells? 

Lisa xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi lisa,


have sent you a p.m.


xdebsx


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

We have been in touch with GRCM, GRI and Nuffield regarding DIUI.  Nuffield said that they had 7 couples waiting for donor sperm but wouldn't disclose any info about availability as wouldn't GRCM or GRI.  We're going to try and get some further info from GRCM but at the moment, Nuffield looks like our clinic of choice.


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

This is what GRCM said with regards to donor sperm and appropriate treatment:

Most clinics in the UK are dependent on two or three centres with sperm
supplies to release sperm to the other centres. They tend to release it
every 3-6 months.

We currently have 6 lots of sperm left to allocate. This will be on a
first come first served basis. Whilst we are recruiting sperm donors,
it is hard to estimate when the next allocation will be available.

With each of these there is a description of height, weight, eye colour,
hair colour and their job description. (And any relevant medical
information). You would be handed the list and you would choose the
donor that you prefer.


----------

